# Ladys skirt guard lacing project



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Nov 27, 2009)

Time for me to lace my 1937 monark silver king.Back in august antonyr showed a lacing that i will use,Antonyr can you post a picture showing how you started at the fender brace.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 3, 2011)

Also curious as to what type cord was used? Source of cord?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 3, 2011)

Old catalogs usually say that skirt guard lacing was made from mohair twine- my guess is because it doesn't stretch.  I can't find any modern sources for mohair twine, but maybe a yarn shop could help find some.  Or just boil some mohair yarn to shrink it?  Hemp twine seems to be used for skirt guards in this 21st century.  Again, it doesn't stretch very easily.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 3, 2011)

I had a free moment and boiled some alpaca yarn- not much happened.  I'll ask some pointed questions next time I have to go to the yarn store.  For now, I'd stick with hemp.


----------

